# Introducing "Next Word"



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello and good day KindleBoarders.

I created my second Word game, it's out in Amazon Kindle today, 
I'm sure if you like word games (*I think you do, you own a Kindle Fire) 
or word association games, or even puzzle games. You are going to enjoy 
and be challenged by "NEXT WORD"., below are some of the
App's features, screenshots and youtube game play demo.

-----------------------------------------------
Next Word - For Kindle Fire

Your Next Level Word Association Game

www.amazon.com/Next-Word-Kindle-Tablet-Edition/dp/B009LGKCS4

Your fun new word association game-it's not your vanilla word association game. It's not a word-to-word, but word-to-many-words association. The challenge is to complete a tree topology word configuration to level up.

Are you up to the challenge? 250 levels of brain pounding engaging levels awaits you.

So, what are you waiting for, if you have your handy mobile or tablet device, crank it up with this serious puzzle and test your perception.

Youtube game play





Here are some screenshots

























Thank you for Reading


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And the KB link:


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> And the KB link:


Thank you BTackitt


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

For those who downloaded the app, thank you so much.


----------

